# Top tips please



## weediamond (Mar 31, 2012)

Coming over to Dubai (pre-emigrating visit) in 4-5 weeks time with our 7 and 3 year old boys. Would love to hear your tips about where to take them etc. also any tips about stuff we can investigate prior to moving 4 months away ??


----------



## Sevenoaks1 (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh I am very interested in this too, our boys are 9 and 7. Want to show then the fun side of Dubai as they are reluctant to leave their friends in England! My husband moving out in sept and myself and bots following jan. we are coming out on our visit end of may. What temp will it be then? Will it be too hot to go to the beach??


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Sevenoaks1 said:


> Oh I am very interested in this too, our boys are 9 and 7. Want to show then the fun side of Dubai as they are reluctant to leave their friends in England! My husband moving out in sept and myself and bots following jan. we are coming out on our visit end of may. What temp will it be then? Will it be too hot to go to the beach??


It would be too hot during the day but id say from around 4ish onwards you would be ok for the couple of hours  mini monsters on sheikh zayed road is a favourite of my kids, fab indoor jungle gym pay area with great food, there are umpteen magic planets which is like an arcade/amusement place, kidzania is an absolute must its amazeballs, the aquarium, the dolphin shows, ski dubai, little explorers......the list is endless!! You will have a great time but dont forget your wallet  it all adds up x


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Pink Fairie said:


> amazeballs


What is this nonsense?

Take them to Wild Wadi, you'll never get them to leave.


----------



## Anabelle (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi there,

My boys are 9,7 & 5. When it's too hot to be out they love ice skating at Dubai Mall, Magic Planet at Mall of the Emirates, hiring go-karts at Creek park after 4pm when it's cooler and just generally running around in any parks - there are loads all over Dubai! You really can't go wrong with a waterpark and there's Wild Wadi or Aquaventure at the Atlantis to name a couple. Mine love the Burj Khalifa at night when it's all lit up just outside Dubai Mall, and the "dancing fountain" show at the same place every half hour from 6pm. That's just for starters - there's loads to do with kids here indoors and out.

My boys were all devastated to be leaving friends and family at home. A couple of weeks of being unsettled and that was that. Now they don't ever want to live in the UK again so don't worry about them settling. Kids are much more adaptable than we give them credit for.


----------



## Sevenoaks1 (Mar 22, 2012)

Fantastic info, thanks. Must say I'm excited now as well. Sounds as if there is more than enough to keep them entertained inside and out!


----------



## weediamond (Mar 31, 2012)

Sevenoaks1 said:


> Fantastic info, thanks. Must say I'm excited now as well. Sounds as if there is more than enough to keep them entertained inside and out!


Me too ! Very excited. Thanks for all the advice guys. At the mo my 7 year old thinks it will just be a far away holiday but sounds promising so I think he will be happy to go and live there


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Ours are 7 and 4 and they have a lot of school clubs and activities so finding a good school (without a huge waiting list!) will be #1 priority as this may also have a bearing on where you live.

At the weekends, and school holidays, the advice above is pretty much spot on.

Outside of the hot Summer Months, Safa Park is a great family day out for a picnic etc.

We're off to Al Ain Zoo at the weekend for the first time.


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> What is this nonsense?
> 
> .


What??


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> Take them to Wild Wadi, you'll never get them to leave.


it might be too hot for wild wadi!


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

It's never too hot for wild wadi....


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Confiture said:


> It's never too hot for wild wadi....


He he he


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Pink Fairie said:


> What??


If I ever hear anyone say "amazeballs" I will literally poke them in the eye.


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> If I ever hear anyone say "amazeballs" I will literally poke them in the eye.


each to there own, I'm not as judgmental as you seem to be and I reckon people can talk as they please, so can I...deal with it or jog on.... Thanks!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Pink Fairie said:


> each to there own, I'm not as judgmental as you seem to be and I reckon people can talk as they please, so can I...deal with it or jog on.... Thanks!


Brilljugs.


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> Brilljugs.


Lol


----------

